# Arlowella Cat



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

can someone give me some info on this fish.i have a arlowelloa cat.its about 4 or 5 inches long.i was told that this fish eats the green algae that a peto wont eat.i have some slake rocks in my tank that is covered with the green algae.will he eat anything other than algae.i know the peto will and can you tell me some things you feed your.thanks for your input


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Catually the Farlowella gets 6 to 8 inches long. 

What size tank are you placing this fish in? Also the pleco, what kind is he and what size is his tank? 

The farlowellas will eat algae but need fresh veggies as well. They will thrive off of algae wafers and zuchinnis. Susankat, one of the supermods raises them so I am sure she will chime in on this pretty soon and give you some real life experiences.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Farlowellas are one of the best algae cleaners there is, but as with any algae eaters they will not eat all algae. Depending on what type of algae is on the rocks will depend on whether they will eat it. 

I feed mine algae tabs and zuchinni, once a month I will give them earthworm sticks. But if you have lots of algae only feed them extra a couple times a week.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello susankat thanks for your reply.thay are now in a 20 gallon long tank and planning on moving them in the spring to my 55 gallon tank.susankat I understand you breed them.i was thinking about trying that one time.can you tell me a little how you breed them and how to tell the different between sexes.thanks.


----------

